# OVER THE TOP EXCITED!



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

This weekend we will be going to look at a spynx kitten ( one of my dream pets!) I am hoping all goes and that in march Preston will have a sister


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've never seen one before,  Can you post a picture of the one you have?
Always love learning about new to me critters and it sounds like an interesting cat.
Thanks


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

totally jealous, I have a couple siameses but have always wanted a sphinx


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Sunday i will see it but i wonthave it until march  but ill post pics asap


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome!  We're getting one as well in the next few months, and will be involved in showing. I'm allergic to cats, not as bad now as when I was a kid, but still bad enough that I couldn't have one in the house. We got to meet some sphynx, courtesy of a hedgehog breeder friend who's also involved in showing/breeding sphynx, and luckily I don't have ANY reaction to them at all. It's kind of a crap shoot whether someone with normal cat allergies will have allergies to sphynx, and I was SO excited to be able to "test" my allergies.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I have show allergies to pugs but never anything else so hoping for the best! Post some pictures when you can too


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have any allergies at all, the breeder should be willing to have you visit several times. The breeder we're buying from (who will also be our showing/eventual breeding mentor) is going to give us a "trial run" for a week or two to make sure the allergies don't show up. I'll be spending a LOT of time in her house and at the shows with sphynx before we bring ours home, so if I'm still allergy-free after that, I shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Oo wow!!! I am so jealous!:ugeek:
It has always been my dream to get one! I met one once and she felt so soft and smooth. One day my dream will come true like yours, please post picts!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's so exciting!! My boyfriend is allergic to cats but in the process of getting allergy shots (which take months to really work) and we hope to get a kitten or two within the next year. Getting a hedgehog was an idea I had since we couldn't get a cat and of course we are in love with our little guy. In the meantime I had done a lot of research on options to keep our apartment free of furry friends for the time being and sphinx cats were something I looked into. They seem to have great calm personalities but I don't know anyone personally that has one. I'd love to hear what you think once you get him! If it turns out the allergy shots don't work for my boyfriend we may end up going this route as well. Best of luck w your new baby!
[attachment=0:1geo4l26]image.jpg[/attachment:1geo4l26]


----------

